# Roig - pronunciación



## JeSuisSnob

Hola, companys del foro de catalán:

Esta vez quisiera preguntarles en torno a la pronunciación del apellido "Roig" en su lengua. ¿Es parecida a la pronunciación del apellido Puig? (Hace algo de tiempo abrí este hilo Pronunciación de "Puig".)

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## ACQM

Exactamente, se trata de la misma grafia "ig" que hace referència al mismo fonema, aunque hay algunas diferencias dialectales, en el catalán central su pronunciación es como la "ch" en castellano. Por tanto, es casi como si intentaras pronunciar "roch" en castellano. Como debes saber, su significado es "rojo".


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Sí, sabía que significa "rojo".

Mil gracias, ACQM.


----------



## germanbz

JeSuisSnob said:


> Sí, sabía que significa "rojo".
> 
> Mil gracias, ACQM.



De hecho en su versión "castellanizada" este apellido ha pasado a grafías como: Roch (de Roig) o Puche/Puch (del original Puig) pero no hay que confundir esta grafía y su pronunciación(aunque esto ya se salga de la pregunta original) con los apellidos originales acabados en ch, como Escrich / Llach... que se deben pronunciar /eskrik/ /llak/


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Conocía la mutación de Puig a Puche, pero no la de Roig a Roch (y tampoco sabía cómo se pronunciaba el apellido del cantautor Lluís Llach).

Muchas gracias, Germán.


----------



## donaximena

Hola,

y añado otra traducción al castellano de Roig : Royo (frecuente en la zona de Aragón por lo visto).


----------



## germanbz

donaximena said:


> Hola,
> 
> y añado otra traducción al castellano de Roig : Royo (frecuente en la zona de Aragón por lo visto).



Yo no diría que es una traducción al castellano, quizá si la grafía "y" pero en el aragones antiguo (y aún en algunas zonas) Rojo (royo) Roja (roya) es una palabra habitual, no necesariamente relacionada con Roig o proveniente de ella.


----------



## donaximena

Gracias germanbz


----------



## Cento

Roig en aragonès es diu "royo" i aquesta forma és present en la toponímia d'àrees on aquesta llengua és o va ser present en el passat, com el "Cerro Royo" d'Andilla, a la comarca valenciana dels Serrans. Fins i tot, jo el conec com a malnom de famílies de rossos i pèl-rojos d'algun d'aquests pobles.

Quant a Roch, no ho sé cert, però no tinc gens clar que siga una castellanització de Roig. Vaig conèixer un "Roch" que m'explicava que era la grafia antiga de "Roc" i per tant calia pronunciar l'acabament com en "March" "Llach", "Estruch", "Pitarch", "Blanch", etc. Donada la relativa abundància dels cognoms formats amb noms d'home en català, sobretot al País Valencià (Macià/Masiá, Just/Chust, Julià/Chuliá, Ponç/Pons, Arnau...) a mi em sembla una explicació ben plausible.
Salut!


----------



## donaximena

així ho tenia entès jo també  Cento: Roc= Roch en l'antiga grafia i Roig= Royo en aragonès.
No sóc experta en la matèria però la meva família du el cognom Roig i sempre he sentit comentar a casa que en aragonès era Royo. Igualment he llegit sobre la possibilitat de que fós un malnom de famílies de pèl-rojos. Però, repeteixo, no tinc cap coneixement "tècnic" sobre procedència de cognoms.


----------



## garrofa

germanbz said:


> De hecho en su versión "castellanizada" este apellido ha pasado a grafías como: Roch (de Roig) o Puche/Puch (del original Puig) pero no hay que confundir esta grafía y su pronunciación(aunque esto ya se salga de la pregunta original) con los apellidos originales acabados en ch, como Escrich / Llach... que se deben pronunciar /eskrik/ /llak/


Per al·lusió ( el meu segon cognom és Escrich) vull fer una xicoteta correcció a germanbz. La comparació d'Escrich i Llach no és correcta perquè Escrich = Escrig (com Puch=Puig) i Llach= Llac (com Blanch=Blanc). En el primer càs és una castellanització de la grafia i en el segon és per l'ús de la grafia antiga.


----------



## germanbz

garrofa said:


> Per al·lusió ( el meu segon cognom és Escrich) vull fer una xicoteta correcció a germanbz. La comparació d'Escrich i Llach no és correcta perquè Escrich = Escrig (com Puch=Puig) i Llach= Llac (com Blanch=Blanc). En el primer càs és una castellanització de la grafia i en el segon és per l'ús de la grafia antiga.



Gràcies Garrofa. Aleshores el que em confongué es haver sentit a un programa de Ràdio /eskrik/ i això em dugué a pensar que era la pronuciació original.


----------

